# PeterPan Got Wendy pregnant!!



## virginia (Aug 6, 2006)

Wendy, the little black mare I rescued is pregnant. Peter did it. I used the Foal Proof test yesterday as a friend of mine who is a Vet Tec came over and knew how to draw blood. We were happy that the test showed negative, but then my friends daughter said we had it up side down. Duh!! :lol: Fom the looks of her I'd say about 5/6 months along which will mean she's going to have a winter baby. Ugh, the poor little thing she is so small, maybe 28" but is looking a lot better now that she has put on some weight other than her belly. Peter is looking good too. He has a ways more to go as his hip bones still stick out and he has no butt! They do make a cute couple. Hope they get adopted together as they've been through a lot. I think we'll name the baby when it comes "Tinkerbell!!




:

Ginny StP


----------



## tracerace (Aug 6, 2006)

> I think we'll name the baby when it comes "Tinkerbell!!


That is so funny! :bgrin


----------



## ponyboi09 (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Peter Pan and Wendy



: its like the sequal!LOL!



: if you dont mind me asking, do you knw a site that i can order some of these foal proof test?

Will


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't say I've ever heard of that test before... and I've been breeding for years, hehe. What exactly does it test for? I'd love to see a website for it. And congrats on the soon-to-be foal


----------



## runamuk (Aug 6, 2006)

heeheehee some serious hanky panky going on



: :bgrin

I am absolutely enamored of peter pan........wow what a personality that blasts through his photo's.......and little miss wendy is also a darling............

Can I ask?? have you gotten an idea of cost to get Mr. Pans surgery taken care of? feel free to take this off board if you wish



:


----------



## virginia (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys I wanted her NOT to be pregnant. But seeing as she is I'm glad she is in better shape. They do make a cute couple and both are so sweet and seem to be well matched. Peter and Wendy are both about 28/29". Peter will be a nice looking guy when back in proper weight. Don't know how much the gelding will cost yet. It will depend on where that 2nd testicle is. Hopefully close to the surface. I haven't done a hand check yet (don't know him well enough!)



: just a visual.

I don't have the web site for FoalProof but I bought mine from Lynne Rauch [email protected]

They work great but you need to draw a couple of CCs of blood and I didn't feel comfortable doing it my self. I think they are pretty accurate and are for pregnancys over 120 days. I've heard good reports on it.

Ginny StP


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 7, 2006)

I THINK THAT WOULD BE A LOVELY NAME......... :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:


----------



## minimule (Aug 8, 2006)

But what if it is a boy?



: Maybe Roofio?


----------



## frekles93 (Aug 10, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Well if it is a boy there is always John or Peter.......Captain Hook... SMEED....... I like that one LOL[/SIZE]

April


----------



## Gini (Aug 10, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey Guy's, The Disney boys that are now in Sonoita AZ were named Hook and Smee.[/SIZE]

Let's think of some more. I like the names everyone is coming up with!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

